# 1894? Templer - what a score!



## lewnbarb55 (May 5, 2014)

I picked up this bike last year. Today I was searching the web trying to figure out how old it was or what it was. Much to my surprise, I found this site and there was the exact type bike. I have the original seat frame and put on some leather. The one on the bike is temporary, I rode it and needed something to sit on. See link below to see the page. Compare it to my bike. i can not believe it. PS Anyone have a Templer headbadge??

http://templar-1892.straight-seat-t...ties.the-safety-bicycle.antique-bicycles.net/


----------



## fat tire trader (May 5, 2014)

Neat Bike! Its similar to a frame that I have which I was told is an 1895 Monarch, you can see my Monarch here http://www.fattiretrading.com/1895_monarch.html


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2014)

Great score!!!!  'cept for the rear drop-outs, looks similar to my old bike...


----------



## okozzy (May 5, 2014)

*Very nice Templar*

Nice score, so how did you come to own this bike?, is there any history to go with it? what are your plans for the bike?; I've been keeping an eye out for a headbadge, but no luck.

Here are a few pictures of mine... should be riding it again soon, the saddle is being repaired at this time.

Here are a few pictures in as 'found condition' and after clean up.


----------



## willswares1220 (May 6, 2014)

How I Love those early machines! 

You did a super job on semi-restoring and leaving the patina with just a thorough cleaning & mild stripping of that housepaint.

By the way, how does she ride?


----------



## okozzy (May 6, 2014)

Hey thanks!

Yes, I love the geometry of these early machines, aside from it being a fixed gear machine; it is my best and most effortless riding bicycle with a very ergonomic adult size geometry.

By the way, I got lucky with the house paint as it helped in preserving some of the paint and plating.
Okozzy. 





willswares1220 said:


> How I Love those early machines!
> 
> You did a super job on semi-restoring and leaving the patina with just a thorough cleaning & mild stripping of that housepaint.
> 
> By the way, how does she ride?


----------



## lewnbarb55 (May 6, 2014)

*1894 templer*



okozzy said:


> Nice score, so how did you come to own this bike?, is there any history to go with it? what are your plans for the bike?; I've been keeping an eye out for a headbadge, but no luck.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of mine... should be riding it again soon, the saddle is being repaired at this time.
> 
> Here are a few pictures in as 'found condition' and after clean up.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't know the history of the bike.  I was at a garage sale in Iowa and saw it hanging in the garage.  He didn't have it for sale, but I kept bugging him and he finally sold it to me.  I don't have any plans for it at the moment, just like looking at it.  Do you have any idea of the value of a bike like this.


----------



## okozzy (May 6, 2014)

I believe the one on the link you posted sold last year for $1,700.00





lewnbarb55 said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I don't know the history of the bike.  I was at a garage sale in Iowa and saw it hanging in the garage.  He didn't have it for sale, but I kept bugging him and he finally sold it to me.  I don't have any plans for it at the moment, just like looking at it.  Do you have any idea of the value of a bike like this.


----------



## Dobie (May 11, 2014)

The frame is very similar to the 1894 Crescent #2 I have and which is almost completed, see pix at http://s917.photobucket.com/user/do...RESCENT CHICAGO/DSCN5362_zpsc7b111cd.jpg.html

Does anyone know what the head transfer looks like?? there is very little of the original transfer left.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 8, 2015)

bump


----------

